# Thinking of using Mealworm Cycle in my GCSE Art project



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

So In my GCSE Art project next month , I have to make a short film, animation etc. about Changes/Metamorphasism, and Ive just had an idea of filming differant stages in a Meal worms life , from worm, to pupae, to beetle and then at the end maybe show him getting snapped up by my Beardie? You think this is a good idea?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Natonstan said:


> So In my GCSE Art project next month , I have to make a short film, animation etc. about Changes/Metamorphasism, and Ive just had an idea of filming differant stages in a Meal worms life , from worm, to pupae, to beetle and then at the end maybe show him getting snapped up by my Beardie? You think this is a good idea?


using it in my exhibition, comming soon lol


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Great minds think alike eh? :lol2:


----------

